# 17th May RSPCA Bryn Y Maen, Colwyn Bay Fun Show



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

RSPCA BRYN Y MAEN. COLWYN BAY. CONWY

17th May 2009

Start around 12. Companion dog show. Agility have a go, stalls and the usual parade of dogs needing homes (that's the point I hide!!) Reduced price microchipping was available last year so hopefully again this year. 

RSPCA Dog of the Year heats will be held also. 

All proceeds to the rehoming center.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like a fantastic day, hope it goes well and lots of dogs are rehomed, money raised and fun had! 
Sorry I can't make it, if I still had my economical Smart car I'd come for a day out. 
Best of luck x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

It's usually a really good day out. I'm on reduced numbers this year, only taking Sidney, Sumo and Tiz cos the 2 old boys don't really enjoy shows anymore. But I will have my friends screaming GSD who is staying for the weekend too!! They adopted her from me so I have an obligation to look after her when they go away but blummin hell she's hard work, I love GSD's but this one is SO noisy!!!!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like you could do with an extra pair of hands, or six! 

I have a boxer staying with me that week too, he's a bit loopy (boxer, loopy, surely not?!) and likely to pull me into a stand and make a scene - funny for everyone else I suppose!

I'll keep bumping this thread, have fun :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm not in wales until the end of july.but i hope you have a great time.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

we go to our local one every year and have done for years now its a lovely day out with lots to do and see people with the same intrests the year before last i actually one best in show its only a laugh though lol..
i will be going again this year..
All you have to remember is money and lots of cold water for your dog and your perpared for a great day lol..
Have fun everyone that will be going im sure i will..
kerry xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

We always attend the Rottie Welfare one here. The kids and Nick do the dogs and i do my card stand.


----------



## itsme (Apr 23, 2009)

Just wondering why the RSPCA is supporting or organinsing a companion dog show when they wont support CRUFTS they disagree with everthing to do with showing and breeding dogs.
both pedgiree dogs and pets taking part at a companion show,after the fuss the RSPCA made regarding the breeding of pedigree dogs and the commments about crufts which is just a very large companion show which has pedigree and non pedigree entering??:mad2::mad2:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't know (I don't work with RSPCA) and don't care to be honest. Last year 5 of the dogs needing homes were rehomed directly because of the show..that's all I'm bothered about and quiet frankly is all that is important except making sure I win the best 6 leg's of course!!:crazy:


----------



## itsme (Apr 23, 2009)

Fair enough i agree with you that dogs need homes and the RSPCA helps with this but the show would get more support from the dog showing community and raise more money if the RSPCA weren't involved or why do they want to get involved? hosting a companion show is them being disrespectful to all the people and vets that agreed with them on their insults to the kennel club and CRUFTS?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i totally agree with you itsme i think you should put this up as a seperate topic


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

terriermaid said:


> i totally agree with you itsme i think you should put this up as a seperate topic


Thanks I agree if you are bothered about it raise it elsewhere, this bit of the board to promote shows fun or otherwise and as I've said previously I couldn't care less what their stance is on Crufts as it has no relevance to my work with rescues. :wink:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Bump - anyone looking for a day out?


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

More Fun Days Out!

Just in case anyone's in the Newark area, we're at the garden show at the showground, opens 9.30am-5pm, today and tomorrow. OK yes its a garden show, but dogs on leads are welcome as well, we're there of course in the George Stephenson Hall, nothing wrong with a bit of multi-tasking, dogs and gardening! We've already met some wonderful dogs and they're owners. Maybe see you there!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Bump bump


----------

